# Solved: Crossfire will not enable ( Two 6850's )



## PrivatePC (Aug 4, 2007)

I just recently got another HD Radeon 6850 and I'm almost positive that I installed them correctly. The power is connected and the bridges are on.
I installed the disk that came with the card.
Heres the problem: I have no option to turn on Crossfire in my AMD control panel. I looked under gaming and nothings there. I also looked under Performance and there isn't an option there either.
I searched up driver profiles for the Crossfire drivers or watever, and it still won't show up.
Yes, my motherboard is crossfire compatible, but what am I doing wrong?
I can defiantly tell there isn't a boost in performance.
Also, I know the card is in properly because the AMD Control panel says the card is disabled where it shows primary card, and disabled card. -.-
P.S: the only thing out of the ordinary is that the POWER connections are different on each card. ( One is connected with different cord )


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Can you post the exact model of the motherboard you have? And the exact model of each of the two cards you have?

How are the power connections different between the two cards? They should have at least one 6 pin connector, or if its a non-standard design it may have an 8 pin or a combination of both. But whatever they have, they must all be plugged in with the matching power supply cable.

You also mention "bridges", but there should only be one bridge used.

Also, to run two Radeon HD 6850's in CrossFireX you need to have at least a 650 watt power supply and it should be a quality unit.

Install both the latest graphics driver and the Catalyst Application Profiles from here: http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/windows/Pages/radeonaiw_vista64.aspx


----------



## PrivatePC (Aug 4, 2007)

Thanks for replying!
And yes sorry I have only one bridge. My PSU is a 700w so I am good there.
My motherboard is an M5 A99x evo
Both are the same AMD Radeon HD 6850 GB edition.

I posted a picture of what the power cable looks like. ( It came with the box, so I'd guess it'd work )

Also, I uninstalled, and reinstalled drivers, and that did not work. I plugged in my VGA to the 2nd ( newest ) gfx and it runs. So I'm guessing it isn't the hardware.

I will try uninstalling every thing again and downloading the ones you posted.

Also, I am seeing an improvement in Bf3 which seems strange. Are the cards still transferring information?


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

I'm surprised your 700 watt PSU doesn't have two 6 pin PCI-Express power connectors, if it does then you don't need to use the adapter which keeps everything tidier and more efficient. What brand is it?

BF3 may be running better due to the drivers being updated or reinstalled.

Are you using the blue and white slots? The bottom black one should not be used for CFX.


----------



## PrivatePC (Aug 4, 2007)

Yes sir. I am using the Blue and the white.
The power supply is a Modxstream pro.
And It only came with one PCI express 6 pin or watever.

I'm gonna switch display back to the first GFx card and try doing drivers again.


----------



## PrivatePC (Aug 4, 2007)

I uninstalled the AMD vision drivers and installed the ones you supplied and it did not fix the problem. I downloaded Techpower up GPUz and it says that crossfire is disabled. I am super confused. I checked the configuration of both cards and they both have the same information besides the slots. My other guess would be a bad Crossfire connector, I have an extra so I'm gonna try it. If you have any other suggestions please feel free.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Definitely try the other CF bridge.

CrossFire should be its own entry in the Catalyst Control Center.


----------



## PrivatePC (Aug 4, 2007)

Would the PCIE x16 @ x1 have anything to do with it? Cuz they have different numbers. The other is PCIE x16 @ x8.

I tried the other bridge and nothing. I'm going to see if anything in the bios has to do with Crossfire. ( scratch that, there was nothing -.- )

And theres nothing listed of Crossfire in the AMD Control Panel. In the hardware tab it says the 2nd card is "disabled".

I also made sure the cards were seated properly. Still nothing.

I noticed when starting up a bios thing pops up which says "AMD Accelerated video Transcoding device initialization" "Advanced Micro Devices".
It loaded up and got to a hundred, but when ever I restart my computer it pops up with the Advanced Micro Devices message with bios. I'm guessing those are the two cards talking to eachother. 
I'm really getting frustrated, I contacted AMD to see what they think.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

The blue and white PCIe slots run at 8x when both are used, the black runs at 4x, the remaining smaller slots run at 1x.

Have you looked in the BIOS for any settings? Are you using any of the other PCIe slots for other cards?


----------



## PrivatePC (Aug 4, 2007)

I'm only using the Blue and the white slots. Nothing else. I haven't tried the black slots yet. But even if I did the card won't fit.

Is there any way I can set the speed? One is x8 and the other is x1. BUT both the PCIE slots are in 16x.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Did you check the BIOS for any such settings? Have you tried switching the two cards around?


----------



## PrivatePC (Aug 4, 2007)

I looked around in the bios, but I can try looking again.

And I'll try that.


----------



## PrivatePC (Aug 4, 2007)

I have found out that when I switch my main VGA input to the 2nd card I get WAY better frames in games. Though Crossfire is still disabled. I am so confused.

I removed both cards. I put the not so recent card in the 2nd slot where the new card was. I let it run and played some games and it didn't perform very well. Then I swapt it with the new card and it performed great. I'm guessing I damaged the other card with overclocking. ( possibly why the performance decreased? ) I took all the settings all the way up and launched a game.. causing the screen to go pixily and the game froze. But that was awhile ago. I don't know why I did that. I was dumb.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

How did you overclock it? Are all the the settings back to stock? Compare the cards using GPU-Z: http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/2120/TechPowerUp_GPU-Z_v0.6.0.html


----------



## PrivatePC (Aug 4, 2007)

I already did that and I didnt find anything different or "wrong". I posted some screens.

I swipped the drivers did a disk install and no Crossfire option. Going to download the new drivers.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Do the clock speeds reach the same levels while under load or stress testing?


----------



## PrivatePC (Aug 4, 2007)

No, because only one card is going. It's like as if one card is sitting and the other is doing all the work. All the computer knows is that it's in the socket and it recognizes it as an HD Radeon 6850 just the control panel won't allow it to xfire.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Yes, but if you remove the one of the cards so only one of them is in use do then then report the same speeds when under load? If the AMD CCC isn't recognizing them as being compatible for Crossfire it may be that the specs of on card are not matching what they should be for a 6850.


----------



## PrivatePC (Aug 4, 2007)

Triple6 said:


> Yes, but if you remove the one of the cards so only one of them is in use do then then report the same speeds when under load? If the AMD CCC isn't recognizing them as being compatible for Crossfire it may be that the specs of on card are not matching what they should be for a 6850.


 With the older in by itself I get less performance. When I put the newer card in alone I get double if not triple the performance boost. 

Though the older card never was NEVER as fast as the new Radeon 6850. 
Damaged when I bought it maybe?


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Maybe, on the old card do the clock speeds increase while you are playing games? Do they increase to the same levels as the new card?


----------



## PrivatePC (Aug 4, 2007)

I ran the old card again alone and played Mw2 and the performance changed dramatically from 90 frames to 30. Looked in GPUz and there isn't a difference in clock speeds. Both of them run at about 775 core, and 1000 memory. The only difference is the performance. 

I still vote bad card. It doesn't make sense how I buy a new card that's the same as the one I already have, and then it performs better then the other. :down:

On top of that, there still is no option to turn on Xfire in the control panel. I need to upgrade the drivers and see. Though last time I upgraded the drivers and downloaded the app profiles the AMD Control Panel would not open at all. :/


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

I'd see if you can return it for warranty, Sapphire has a two year warranty: http://www.sapphiretech.com/presentation/support/?cid=3&psn=000203&lid=1


----------



## PrivatePC (Aug 4, 2007)

Okay thanks I'll do that. 

And in the meantime I will roll back the Catalyst drivers. 

This may seem like a stupid question, but do I need to contact Sapphire for RMA? Or is there a certain page for it or what?Because I haven never returned an item before.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

The link above has a Support Ticket link.

Why do you need to roll back the drivers? The newest ones should have more fixes and possibly more performance.


----------



## PrivatePC (Aug 4, 2007)

Well because the newer drivers don't work correctly. They did before though. I install from the disk then I go into the menu and install the latest drivers. When it's done I can't open Catalyst, but it opens in the Task Manager.

And thanks, I already contacted them.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

You don't need to install the drivers from the disk and then update them. The recommend install/update is to uninstall all AMD/ATI CCC and Display drivers from Programs & Features in the Control Panel, reboot, and then install the latest drivers.

See the guide/video here: http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/Pages/index.aspx


----------



## PrivatePC (Aug 4, 2007)

I did that and reinstalled the drivers and everything is back to normal. :up: Thanks.

Though, Metro 2033 hangs at startup and freezes up. Weird. :/

Everything else seems fine and up to par. I just hope figure out what was wrong with that Gfx card, Xfire not working, and if I'm going to get a replacement or not. I guess I just have to wait for them to contact me back and see.


----------



## PrivatePC (Aug 4, 2007)

I guess everything checked out okay and I didn't alter the card. They are sending me a replacement. 

Should I reinstall drivers after getting the 2nd card in? Or should it detect it on its own?


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Since the drivers are the same you should not have to uninstall/reinstall the drivers when adding the second card back; only do so if you still have trouble enabling CF-X.


----------



## PrivatePC (Aug 4, 2007)

I got the replacement card today and set everything up. Thankfully the card worked, and my system recognized crossfire Immiediately. 
After making sure Xfirex was turned on, I went to try some games. I was looking for the most performance increase in Battlefield 3. Of course with my bad luck, I see no performance increase once so ever. Now, I thought it was just because of me turning up the settings. But I used Techpowerup GPU-Z and saw the devastating results. As it looks, I'm only getting about 30% help from the other card while ingame. Ridiculous... :down:

I have heard of people having a similar problem, but I also heard of and seen people run games with a boost in performance with my same setup. So what's happening?


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Crossfire doesn't always provide a benefit, sometimes its minimal, other times it can double performance.

Catalyst 12.4 is now available, maybe install those then reload the Application Profiles: http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/windows/Pages/radeonaiw_vista64.aspx

Make sure BF3 is fully patched, then try this: http://forums.electronicarts.co.uk/battlefield-3-pc/1445046-bf3-performance-graph-pure-goodness.html


----------



## PrivatePC (Aug 4, 2007)

I will try the above.

I'd hate to be shorted out one hundred and thirty dollars, plus all the trouble to get the product RMA'd.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Also, try disabling ULPS: http://www.overclock.net/t/1088266/ulps-gui-config-utility-enable-disable


----------



## PrivatePC (Aug 4, 2007)

Turned off Xfirex, ran Bf3 once again and I got better performance.

What's happening???

EDIT: I know your going to say something like "Oh, well isn't that what matters?". Haha. But I didn't pay to get the same performance. If you get where I'm coming from. I'v done my research before buying a 2nd GFX card. Otherwise I would have just bought a 6950 or such.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

There are thread on other forums with similar results, better performance with single cards. There's also suggestions that Catalyst 12.1 performs very well. Read through this thread and try the suggestions they have there: http://www.overclock.net/t/1152730/...known-fixs-here-12-1-a-and-11-12-cap-2-inside


----------



## PrivatePC (Aug 4, 2007)

It seems though that it's with all games. Like the card isn't being used to its maximum percentage.

Still with Xfire off, I get better performance. Very odd. Not sure where to turn next.


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

Have you run any benchmarks with crossfire enabled and then again with crossfire disabled? Any of the 3dmark benches should show a very big increase in performance.

Make sure crossfire is indeed scaling by benching something known to show an improvement. You have had quite a few issues with this PC from the get go. 

Just wondering if you have tried re-installing windows? You have done quite a bit of installing and uninstalling and that could hose the registry. I know re-installing is a drastic measure but I would definitely try it if nothing else is working.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Your CPU is not overheating by chance is it?

Maybe grab the latest BIOS and chipset drivers from the Asus website too.


----------



## PrivatePC (Aug 4, 2007)

Skivvywaver said:


> Have you run any benchmarks with crossfire enabled and then again with crossfire disabled? Any of the 3dmark benches should show a very big increase in performance.
> 
> Make sure crossfire is indeed scaling by benching something known to show an improvement. You have had quite a few issues with this PC from the get go.
> 
> Just wondering if you have tried re-installing windows? You have done quite a bit of installing and uninstalling and that could hose the registry. I know re-installing is a drastic measure but I would definitely try it if nothing else is working.


 I ran RE5 benchmark with Xfirex off. I got about 75 Frames per second on an average. When running it with xfirex on, I got 74.8. So no, There was not an improvement at all. :down:

The 2nd card isn't getting a load at all. Which makes me think maybe its not getting enough power. But what doesn't make sense with that is, It shows about the same voltage. I will bring up the fact that the new card (bottom) has a different 6 pin connector then the top card. It's a yellow 6 pin that came with the graphics card, but plugs into a fan connector powering the card and two led front fans that then connects to the Powersupply.. 

No, the cpu is not overheating. I checked the temps with core temp and got 32 degrees celsius while running the bench mark.
I wouldn't want to install windows again simply because I just got done installing a good fraction of 85 games on my Steam account. Unless there is a way to just reinstall the operating system, I wouldn't do that just yet.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

What power supply do you have? A decent 700 watt PSU should have two dedicated 6 or 8(6+2) PCI-Express cables. You shouldn't need to use an adapter/splitter.


----------



## PrivatePC (Aug 4, 2007)

I am using an adapter.

The psu didn't come with two PCI-E Red cables.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

What is the make and model of the power supply you have?


----------



## PrivatePC (Aug 4, 2007)

Modxstreampro 700watt.
Yes there are two PCI-E ports ON the power supply. Just I don't have another cable. I'm using an adapter like you stated.
Is that the problem?


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

I have battlefield 3 on the way sometime today. Not my kind of game really but I will install it and see what happens with my crossfired 6850's. No, I didn't buy it just to test it. It is going back where it came from once I check this out.


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

I am getting an average of 130-140 frames per second with everything set to high or ultra (it is where the game set itself). I am experiencing no issues at all. I haven't seen it dip even close to 100 frames per second although it may have happened while I was involved.

If you have power enough to run the cards, and if your cards are working correctly...your issue is somewhere else.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Not sure how the PSU breaks up the dual +12 volt rails, if its running both cards plus the rest of the system hardware are running, or mostly, off one rail then maybe the one card isn't getting enough power.


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

True. My psu only has one 12v rail but it is rated at 60 amps.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817703009

It is 4 years old and on it's second build but it still kicks out the juice. I forget what I paid for it but it was kinda steep.

edit Ooops, mine is pre OCZ so wrong one. Looks the same tho.


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

Man, I didn't think I was going to like this game. I may have to buy it. I do drop into the high 60's in some of the heavier action but if I weren't running fraps I would never know it. 

I can't keep it on my machine as it would not be a nice thing to do and would prolly get my cousin kicked. Not really my style of game but kind of fun in a sick way.


----------



## PrivatePC (Aug 4, 2007)

700watts is enough to power the two cards so that's where I'm lost. Someone told me maybe it's my processor, but I doubt that. I don't know how "rails" and all those fancy power terms are. All I know is that the one card is plugged directly into the Powersupply, and the other is going into an adapter with the fans and LED's.

And yeah. That's dumb, if your getting that much out of two cards, I'd see the same. Everything seems to fall into my lap I guess.


----------



## PrivatePC (Aug 4, 2007)

Skivvywaver said:


> Man, I didn't think I was going to like this game. I may have to buy it. I do drop into the high 60's in some of the heavier action but if I weren't running fraps I would never know it.
> 
> I can't keep it on my machine as it would not be a nice thing to do and would prolly get my cousin kicked. Not really my style of game but kind of fun in a sick way.


 Yeah, I like it a lot. I can only run it on High with the one card  and still it dips into the 40's and high 30's with a lot of action. :down:


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

I know and I feel really bad because I am the one that suggested you get another 6850 and crossfire them. 

I have literally run into nothing I can not play at very good frame rates.I am however, running an i2500k at 4.5 ghz 

It could be power if you have 2 rails and are running most of your rig off one rail. T-6 pointed that out earlier. I just don't want to be the one that points you to spending even more money. I have already done that.


----------



## PrivatePC (Aug 4, 2007)

Well, good news. I found another PCI express cable. Bad news, I plugged it in and still no sign of the 2nd card giving anything.

I think I know what he means by rails now. If its the connectors, I'm using two black ones which connect the disk drives i think, and the fans. And the two red ones are now powering the gpu's.

It isn't really your fault, don't blame it on yourself. There's got to be a way to get this working. I'm just a very unlucky guy obviously. I guess it's partially on my part for not doing more research, by now I could have gotton away with a 6970 or something. 

What would even be a difference between the two Processors. Mines a Phenom ii 4 Quad Core 960t at 3.0 ghz, I used to have a 3.2 955. But I think I'd have to have a duel core for it to not work.

Would TPU or EPU have anything at all to do with ANYTHING? If so, I have TPU on. (Inside the case, it's a switch)


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Definitely try turning off TPU, although it should be boosting performance but thats not always the case. Also turn off any green features such as EPU if the motherboard has those, check the BIOS.

Did you ever update the BIOS and chipset drivers from the Asus website?


----------



## PrivatePC (Aug 4, 2007)

http://usa.asus.com/Motherboards/AMD_AM3Plus/M5A99X_EVO/#download

There is one new bios update, but I don't know how to do bios updates. Is it recommended?


----------



## PrivatePC (Aug 4, 2007)

Good news.. turning TPU off actually did it. I ran RE5 benchmark got up to 300 fps... :up:

As for the loads go, I guess Techpowerup only records what tab you are on. So I switched to the first gpu and it got the right amount of gpu load, then switched to the other and so did that one.

Only thing.. as performance goes in other games I'm not entirely sure. ( GTAIV doesn't get better performance)
For bf3, I did see a bit of a change in performance of course. I ran the graph and my CPU is really pulling down the performance a lot. I get into the high 40's while looking far from the distance. (Guessing thats the processor).


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Thats good to hear :up:

I wonder why it's having a negative effect.

You can update the BIOS, if you still want too, from the BIOS utility, it has a built in utility for it.


----------



## PrivatePC (Aug 4, 2007)

I will try downloading latest gfx drivers and see.

Still no performance boost in bf3. Weird.. this is annoying.


----------



## PrivatePC (Aug 4, 2007)

Skivvywaver said:


> I am getting an average of 130-140 frames per second with everything set to high or ultra (it is where the game set itself). I am experiencing no issues at all. I haven't seen it dip even close to 100 frames per second although it may have happened while I was involved.
> 
> If you have power enough to run the cards, and if your cards are working correctly...your issue is somewhere else.


 I am deffinetly not getting that high of fps though. Is this becuase of my processor?

I get in the high 40's when playing on big maps with a good amount of people. Like playing Conquest on that Metro map, and spawning in the Russian spawn point.


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

I am running 1500 mhz faster than you are. I am going to do better. Yeah, I think your CPU might be holding you back a bit now but you can play the game decently..right? The CPU is a whole nuther ball of wax and a big one at that. You just bought this PC. It has to work.


----------



## PrivatePC (Aug 4, 2007)

Yeah I played on Devand Peak or watever, which is a pretty big map on Rush and i got about 60fps with a good amount of people.

What catalyst application profile do you use for your crossfire? Mine is at the default or whatever.

I guess I can just leave it at the fact that my cpu is what's holding it back.


----------



## PrivatePC (Aug 4, 2007)

Took one of the cards out and let the primary run by itself and i got better performance in BF3. WTF!? -.-

I'm pretty much at the point of giving up. Just gonna wait and buy a more powerful video card later on in the future. Currently I am out about $400 on this machine all together. I wish sapphire could be as much help as you guys. I am super disappointed and annoyed. Thank you all for your help.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Have you tried an older set of drivers? There's some people saying they have better BF3 performance with Catalyst 11.12 or 12.1


----------



## PrivatePC (Aug 4, 2007)

I tried 12.1. That's when I noticed the differences. There were no changes once updating everything either. 

I have contacted Sapphire, they are just giving me things to try that I have already done.
Even if the 2nd card is "bad" again like before, I think Sapphire just owes me a new graphics card regardless.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

If its not bad, which I don't think it is, they may not replace the card.

There think the issue lies elsewhere now; software, motherboard, drivers, the game settings.


----------



## PrivatePC (Aug 4, 2007)

I guess I'll just have to hear what Sapphire says on this one. Besides, I'm a bit confused since RE5 actually showed improvement. I really didn't see an improvement in anything else.


----------



## benisdabom (May 8, 2012)

I am unsure whether this is a fact but I think it might answer your question:

Crossfire works by using different profiles for every game which are received from a database operated by AMD. Once you launch a game or program CCC chooses the best profile it has available for the game or program you are playing/running. For example, the game Battlefield 3, it is possible that with the crossfire setup you have, using only 30% of one GPU and using more of the other GPU would produce the best game play and performance. The problem is, AMD is not always right, and it has not made a profile for EVERY piece of software out there. This is also why crossfire does not function when you are playing a game or running a stress test in "windowed mode" this is a major disadvantage with crossfire but it is also what makes it possible for a wide variety of AMD GPU's to work together instead of choosing a "master GPU' and only having some GPU's work together which is required with Nivida's SLI. This is also why you may not have noticed a change in your "Windows Experience Index."


PS.
This is a collection of knowledge that I have learned from 3rd party users, NOT AMD so it is legitimacy is questionable 

I hope this information helped you

Sincerely 
- Ben Staley


----------



## benisdabom (May 8, 2012)

PrivatePC said:


> No, because only one card is going. It's like as if one card is sitting and the other is doing all the work. All the computer knows is that it's in the socket and it recognizes it as an HD Radeon 6850 just the control panel won't allow it to xfire.


CFX does not work with any "windowed stress tests" so your windows experience index wont change and a lot of stress test programs including MSI afterburner will not be able to measure the other graphics card in windowed mode, but you will only notice a change in full screen video games or programs AMD supports. Have you tried ATI tray tools? it does not support very many CFX setups but if it is able to recognize yours then it is possible that it has to do with your drivers. When you re-installed your AMD drivers did you uninstall any AMD or ATI overclocking software you had installed if so re-install after removing all of that software. My last suggestion is to uninstall Microsoft visual C++ redistributable (all of them including past versions) with all your AMD drivers and then re-install them (microsoft visual c++ redistributable is included in the AMD catalyst install package).

Hope this helps


----------



## PrivatePC (Aug 4, 2007)

I understand the whole profile thing. I tried default and that was all it was set to. I also, did have the 12.3 profiles downloaded, not sure if it made a difference though. Thanks for the reply though. I will try it again possibly, and see if the application profiles make any differences as far as that goes.


----------



## PrivatePC (Aug 4, 2007)

benisdabom said:


> CFX does not work with any "windowed stress tests" so your windows experience index wont change and a lot of stress test programs including MSI afterburner will not be able to measure the other graphics card in windowed mode, but you will only notice a change in full screen video games or programs AMD supports. Have you tried ATI tray tools? it does not support very many CFX setups but if it is able to recognize yours then it is possible that it has to do with your drivers. When you re-installed your AMD drivers did you uninstall any AMD or ATI overclocking software you had installed if so re-install after removing all of that software. My last suggestion is to uninstall Microsoft visual C++ redistributable (all of them including past versions) with all your AMD drivers and then re-install them (microsoft visual c++ redistributable is included in the AMD catalyst install package).
> 
> Hope this helps


This was all before I got the new GPU. The thing that was wrong here, was that the card was bad. But they sent me a new one after I rma'd.


----------



## benisdabom (May 8, 2012)

PrivatePC said:


> This was all before I got the new GPU. The thing that was wrong here, was that the card was bad. But they sent me a new one after I rma'd.


Oh so then everything is solved, that's great! I am glad it all worked out

Enjoy your Crossfire setup

Ben


----------



## PrivatePC (Aug 4, 2007)

Haha, you misunderstood. I got the RMA'd card awhile ago. The crossfire still isn't working properly. That was just clearing up what you stated before.

My problem still lies within it not giving more performance with games. And giving less performance with Battlefield 3, which is unacceptable.
You mentioned application profiles. I used default, it should have picked the right one for the game. But I had no luck. Sapphire still doesn't seem to understand what I tell them, they still CONTINUE to ask the same thing and give directions i have already tried.


----------



## benisdabom (May 8, 2012)

Sapphire has a very..... painful communication with their costumers, but you can't expect to get full performance from the second card. With all the different drivers graphics cards and motherboards it makes it really hard for Nvidia to even get 50 percent on the second card but somehow sapphire managed to get it up to around 70 percent of the second card at MAX with almost every GPU they have. So I wouldn't expect that much out of the second card, but it will defiantly give you better performance it just depends on the game. I have noticed a MASSIVE improvement since I got my second card in all the AMD evolved games (which makes seance) and source games, and with other games I don't really notice the difference. To summ it up your setup is probably working as good as its going to get unless you get new hard wear. Have you noticed an increase in performance with other games, mainly any AMD games

typing this on my phone excuse the mistakes

Hope his helps

Ben


----------



## PrivatePC (Aug 4, 2007)

Yeah, I understanding what you are saying. But like I said before. Bf3, should have increased performance.


----------

